# DADANT - Hamilton, Illinois branch



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Hamilton, IL is the home office for Dadant. I love going up there to pick up a pickup load of items! Neat old plant, buildings right there by the Mississippi River. Lot of history. And if you get a chance, see the machine they use to assemble the frames! They just feed in the parts, and out comes the assembled frame! No, I don't buy preassembled frames, but still neat.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Check their current prices on the web site I bought foundation 2 weeks ago and the price was .04¢ per sheet more than listed in the 2011 catalog, *price subject to change with out notification 

Picked up at the Mi store
*


----------

